# Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?



## DaNi1337x (9. Januar 2016)

*Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Hallo Community, mir geht das ganze jetzt seit Monaten auf die nerven und möchte deshalb was ändern.
Ich wohne mit meinen Eltern und meiner Schwester in einem Haus, das Problem ist das sobald sie von der Arbeit kommen ist es für mich so gut wie gar nicht mehr möglich irgendwas online zu spielen da ich selber jeden Tag um 16 Uhr nachhause komme. Da meine Eltern gefühlt 24/7 irgendwelche Videos auf ihrem Smartphone schauen, downloaden oder per WhatsApp verschicken steigt mein Ping immer auf 500-2000 (wenn  ich was von meinem PC downloade steigt der Ping niemals höher als 250, wahrscheinlich weil es per D-LAN verbunden ist).

Jetzt zu meiner Frage, kann ich die Priorität von meinem PC erhöhen so das alles andere etwas eingeschränkt ist? bzw. kann ich die Geschwindigkeit der einzelnen Geräte einstellen?

Ich will doch einfach nur mal einen Tagen habe wo ich mal 2 Stunden League of Legends spielen kann ohne das mein Ping alle 5 Minuten auf 500 steigt 

PS: Es ist eine Fritz.box


----------



## kress (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Auf der Fritzbox kannst du die Priorität von Clients einstellen. (Sogar von den unterschiedlichen Traffic-Arten wie Realtime oder Download)
Das könntest du als erstes versuchen, ob das was bringt.

Was für eine Leitung hast du denn?


----------



## DaNi1337x (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Wir haben eine 16k Leitung aber es kommen hier wo ich wohne maximal 10k an, meistens sind es aber so zwischen 7-9k also wirklich sehr schlecht.

Kannst du mir sagen wie genau das geht? Habe nicht wirklich was im Control Panel der Fritz.Box gefunden.


----------



## kress (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Internetzugang fÃ¼r wichtige NetzwerkgerÃ¤te und -anwendungen priorisieren | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland


----------



## DaNi1337x (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Hat nicht wirklich was geholfen, habe grade LoL gespielt und mein Ping ist 2-3 mal auf 200-300 gestiegen zwar nicht so lange wie sonst immer aber trotzdem.


----------



## DaNi1337x (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

/push 
Hat nichts gebracht, heute ist wieder so ein Tag wo mein Ping die ganze Zeit zwischen 250 und 1000 ist ... ich verstehe nicht was meine Eltern immer downloaden müssen -.-"


----------



## nuhll (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Kannst eigentlich nichts praktikables dran ändern. Aber bist du dir sicher das du nur nen schlechten Ping hast wenn Sie was downloaden? Eventuell sind ja Rechner oder Handy verseucht..?


----------



## D00msday (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Du benötigst einen QoS Router. Mit dem kannst du einstellen was "immer" perfekt sein soll. Außerdem könntest du Computer z. B. über Netlimiter drosseln. Je weniger Upload zur Verfügung steht, desto schlimmer der Ping. Download wird beim Spielen nicht viel genutzt.


----------



## nuhll (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Wie ich bereits in dem anderen Thread schrieb hab ich das mit der QoS bisher noch nicht hinbekommen und ich bin kein DAU.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Hardlimit für Geräte ist das beste was man nutzen kann.
Feste IP zuweisen, feste Regeln für Geräte.
z.B. 2000kbps download und 128 upload für ein Smartphone - das reicht für low quality Videos bzw buffering bei 1080p, 3000 und 256 für die Schwester am PC und dasselbe für dich. 
Dazu Traffic von Spielen - höhere Priorität kann hier für erheblich besseren Ping sorgen.

Kleines Beispiel:
Wenn ich LoL zocke und nix mache: 32ms Ping.
Streame ich mit 3500, habe dazu TS3 zocke LoL: 50-60ms. Und das bei 6mbit/s upload die auch ankommen.
Man könnte meinen: da ist genug übrig, 1500 bleiben frei (da streamingbandbreite schwankt, spikes bis 4200 etc) - aber das ist nicht genug, es wirkt sich auf den Ping aus.

Beste Lösung: schnellere Leitung da es einige Poweruser unter euch gibt (und der Preis von 30-40€ für ne 50 oder 100 Leitung ist bei 4 Leuten wohl drine). 
Wenns nicht machbar ist: richte es so ein das dein Traffic bevorzugt behandelt wird und dann limitiere die Bandbreite so das da etwas für dich übrig bleibt. LoL ist jetzt nicht das empfindlichste Spiel wegen Ping (es sei denn du zockst Riven >.<), aber über 100ms tut weh.


----------



## nuhll (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Hast du denn ne QoS Lösung gefunden die wirklich funktioniert? Gerade bei LoL ist der Ping ja relativ wichtig. Selbst mit QoS steigt bei mir allerdings der Ping und es kommt zu Verbindungsabbrüchen.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Ich hab nen anderen Router (TPlink Archer). 
Was ich machen kann (aber net muss das ich alleiniger Nutzer ner 100er Leitung bin):
Bandwith Control (insgesamt).
Bandwith Control für den Hauptzugang UND den Gastzugang.
Und das ganze 2x (2,4Ghz und 5Ghz natürlich - wobei da beide Zugänge funktionieren).
Und noch einiges mehr, inc. aller Regeln von wann bis wann wer wohin kann und wie schnell etc.
Das sollte deine Fritzbox auch alles können bzw noch viel mehr.

P.S. für besten Ping und beste Verbindung mach sicher das du am LAN hängst. Das würde einen Teil der Probleme gleich lösen.


----------



## nuhll (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Oo? Also hast du es nicht getestet. Gut.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*



nuhll schrieb:


> Oo? Also hast du es nicht getestet. Gut.



Klar habsch das getestet. 
Ich hab hier meinen Gastzugang aktiv, den nutzen auch meine Gäste. Und die kriegen genau das was ich eingerichtet habe, wenn ich diesen auf 2 mbit/s drossel, dann kommen da nicht mehr raus.


----------



## nuhll (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Nein, das meine ich nicht, ich Rede vom QoS.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*



nuhll schrieb:


> Nein, das meine ich nicht, ich Rede vom QoS.



Braucht man eigentlich nicht, wenn man die richtigen Einstellungen trifft.
Ich sagte doch, als erstes - per LAN an die Fritzbox gehen, dann Ping usw testen, dann alles entsprechend für alle Geräte im Netzwerk einstellen.


----------



## nuhll (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Ich rede davon LoL z.B. zu priorisieren so das andere im Netzwerk laden können oder auch vom eigenen Rechner ohne das der Ping beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Das wird nicht so einfach gehen, ohne die anderen zu beschränken. Und wie das geht, sagten wir schon vorher, versuchs doch einfach und teste was die Leitung hergibt und was der Ping macht.
Wenn andere dich abwürgen, wird dein Ping steigen - EGAL was du machst. QoS wird nicht helfen wenn die Leitung bis Oberkante dicht ist.


----------



## nuhll (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Ja ich weiß, ich dachte du hättest eine Möglichkeit gefunden, das wegen hatte ich gefragt.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*



nuhll schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ich dachte du hättest eine Möglichkeit gefunden, das wegen hatte ich gefragt.



Die Möglichkeit steht weiter vorne im Thread.
Entweder holst du dir die Bandbreite die Spiele brauchen um ordentlich zu funktionieren oder eben nicht. Wir können nicht zaubern. 
Dein Router bietet aber alle Einstellungen die gebraucht werden. Willste guten Ping: per LAN verbinden, vergiss DLAN, WLAN und andere Lösungen - Ethernet mit Cat.6E ran, dann alles ordentlich einstellen damit du z.B. sichere 2Mbit/s has und genug Upload hinten dran > fertig.


----------



## nuhll (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Jo, danke. Geht nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Was heißt geht nicht?

Das ist die einfachste Lösung und das Heimnetzwerk einrichten ist nu keine Kunst, eine Anletung für deine Fritzbox wurde ja schon gepostet...


----------



## nuhll (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Hab keine Fritzbox und das QoS des Hybrid Routers scheint nicht korrekt/zuverlässig zu arbeiten.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Erster Post: Fritz.box steht da.
Also was nun?


----------



## blautemple (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

nuhll ist nicht der TE...


----------



## fxler (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Breitband einzelner Geräte begrenzen?*

Naja. 
Wenn meine Freundin bei mir ist,  und Netflix in 1080p streamt,  währenddessen in Facebook Rum hängt,  kann ich noch normal spielen. 
Ich habe zwar eine 120K Leitung. 
Ich denke eher das es eine Kombination aus dem D Link Adapter und deinen Mitbewohnern ist


----------

